# cast buckeye pot call



## daugher12 (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm about 95% done, just need to glue in the sound board and top. I had this in the for sale section but it didn't move so I turned it myself. Here's a shot of the bottom and of the side.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 21, 2014)

That turned out nice .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 21, 2014)

Agreed. Nice cast, nice turn and nice finish.


----------



## daugher12 (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a frontal shot. I think I'm going to go with glass over glass so the inner goodness will show. The slate hides it all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2014)

daugher12 said:


> Here's a frontal shot. I think I'm going to go with glass over glass so the inner goodness will show. The slate hides it all!
> View attachment 43451 View attachment 43452


Agreed - That would be a shame to cover up. Those colors really work well together - and I never would have thought of that combo. Nicely done!

Do you want this moved to the call makers section?


----------



## daugher12 (Feb 22, 2014)

That's fine. In my ignorance I didn't even know we had one!

Thanks


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well done. Really like the contrasting colors.

Ray


----------



## James (Feb 23, 2014)

That is a fantastic looking call. Very nice work!


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 23, 2014)

Great looking call. Tried selling stabilized blanks here didn't work. You did killer on the casting. Rick


----------



## daugher12 (Feb 23, 2014)

bearmanric said:


> Great looking call. Tried selling stabilized blanks here didn't work. You did killer on the casting. Rick



Thanks Rick and everyone.

Like I said this one didn't sale so I spun it. I've got two more one in red and one in green that I'll eventually get around to turning too. I'd much rather cast'um than turn'um though.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 23, 2014)

Guy's should want one now. Rick


----------



## blake7676 (Feb 26, 2014)

John how much are you charging for the blanks? Where are you located in tn? I'm in Murfreesboro


----------



## daugher12 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm about 30 miles west of knoxville, near oak ridge. Here's the link to the post where I listed them. I also have a buckeye burl cast in red

http://www.woodbarter.com/threads/burl-alumilite-pot-call-blanks.12565/


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 26, 2014)

That a real sharp looking call !!!

Mark


----------



## bald9eagle (Feb 27, 2014)

I was close to pulling the trigger on those but they were a bit pricey for me.


----------

